# How do I remove the time stamp next to my mobile icon on facebook?



## K_fenix (Oct 31, 2013)

*How do I remove the time stamp next to my mobile icon on facebook?*

*using android...*

_I want to remove the time stamp that appears next to my mobile phone icon. I don't like how my friends list is able to see every single time I've last logged in._


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 31, 2013)

You just can't.


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 31, 2013)

Yup you cant...
Unless you hack FB host or Force Mark Z. For this


----------



## Vyom (Oct 31, 2013)

You maynot remove timestamp.
But you may remove the root cause: the Facebook app.

And here's a latest one more reason why: Report: Facebook Is Collecting Data on Your Cursor Movements


----------

